# Opinions needed for my sorority tank



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

So...these are all the plants I got for my 20g long tank that will be my sorority tank. Ok...be honest...I can take it. Too pink...too purple...too crowded...too much in general? Not sure but I might get black gravel...any opinions on that?
I wanted it to be "girlie"....lol...ok..tell me what you think...


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm, I am super, super picky on decor, and I never seem to sasitfy myself when I want to get soemthing to look right.
I think it is really pretty,
maybe a bit crowded, but it is beautiful, and black gravel sounds nice.
I love the pinks and red, :3 reminds me of aliv in wonderland for bettas


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it looks great and I'm a dude,but it may be a bit crowded and black gravel would look awsome!!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

bit crowded and black gravel would look awesome


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree! Go with black gravel. Looks good to me. The plant with pink flowers in the middle looks odd, but that is just me.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I think its PERFECT!! I'm soooo jealous, its beautiful!! 
Black gravel is awesome, I personally love the way it looks 

For a Sorority, better a little too crowded then not crowded enough IMHO


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Crowed is GOOD!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh it looks amazing!

perfect! Black gravel would just make it better!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, to be frankly and brutally honest with you, it looks awesome. x3
Tons of hiding spots is ideal for a sorority, not to mention any betta, really, just loves the extra cover. As DF elegantly put it, too crowded is better than not crowded enough.

Agreeing with the others, black gravel would look stunning. Be sure to update this, especially when you get the girlies. With that much color in there, it should be just fun to find them all xD

However, I don't even want to know how much that cost you. Most plants around here are about 3 bucks a piece, and that many plants... yeesh xD

Good luck!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

It is too...... perfect. LOL I love it. Good job and I bet the fish will be happy with how many plants you have in there. Black gravel will be great.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone:-D...I really thought I was the only one that would think it looked good. I figured it might be a bit bright to anyone else...so glad everyone likes it...makes me feel better. Here's another pic...I moved that middle plant a little bit and it looks better now.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

There are 10 plants and the driftwood/tree thing. The 4 plants in the back are all pretty big.


----------

